# I like cancels better than minimum fares



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

This past weekend I got paid on 7 cancels. A few were done by me waiting at the pin 6 minutes, a few were the pax cancelling after 5 minutes.

I'll take the $4.00 with no rating hit over the $2.40 minimum any day.

If you are not ready, don't tap that app!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

the only thing i dont like cancels is it takes darn lot of your freaking precious time,
i this this b4 and i ended up with a 4hour wasted with most cancels :/

this paxes need to learn when to request....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

waiting 5 minutes after driving 9 minutes then getting a minimum fare is a bigger waste of your time, and you get rated!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> waiting 5 minutes after driving 9 minutes then getting a minimum fare is a bigger waste of your time, and you get rated!


thats true also but theres no way for us to know if it will be a short trip or a long one which is sucks


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I almost think it's worse to wait 5 minutes and then pax shows up right before you are going to cancel. Then you're stuck with an inconsiderate asshole for a pax.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I never count on getting paid for a cancel. At least 75% of my cancellations end up being unpaid "first time cancellations" according to Uber. I know this is bullshit, but I have no way to prove it.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I never count on getting paid for a cancel. At least 75% of my cancellations end up being unpaid "first time cancellations" according to Uber. I know this is bullshit, but I have no way to prove it.


The csr's are more on your side than Uber's, we just have to follow the rules. You'd be surprised by the number of people who never have cancelled outside the 5 minutes. I'd rather give you the cancel fee while letting the rider off the hook but that don't fly.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> The csr's are more on your side than Uber's, we just have to follow the rules. You'd be surprised by the number of people who never have cancelled outside the 5 minutes. I'd rather give you the cancel fee while letting the rider off the hook but that don't fly.


Cool...someone on the "inside". A hearty welcome. I hope that you can provide enlightenment on a myriad of topics here.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I'll take the $4.00 with no rating hit over the $2.40 minimum any day.


I would agree, however Uber still finds ways to refund the rider and thereby take our fare.
But I do prefer the $6, no hassle over the $5 min fare that can go any million number of ways, good or bad.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> The csr's are more on your side than Uber's


Good luck selling that snake oil to this forum...


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

I learned for the first time this weekend that closing the app while the driver is enroute seems to cancel the request. 

Who knew? I hope he still got paid.


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I never count on getting paid for a cancel. At least 75% of my cancellations end up being unpaid "first time cancellations" according to Uber. I know this is bullshit, but I have no way to prove it.


Seriously, its annoying.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Cool...someone on the "inside". A hearty welcome. I hope that you can provide enlightenment on a myriad of topics here.


I've read here for a while and that's the reason why I ultimately signed up. I have stuff to say!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Good luck selling that snake oil to this forum...


What a coincidence! I'm not here to sell anything, so our purposes are aligned. CSR's are not Uber themselves, although we represent them. We don't get a say in the rules, we just have to follow them if we want to keep our jobs. Most of us are seasoned at home workers and we're not unfamiliar with getting yanked around by a company.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> This past weekend I got paid on 7 cancels. A few were done by me waiting at the pin 6 minutes, a few were the pax cancelling after 5 minutes.
> 
> I'll take the $4.00 with no rating hit over the $2.40 minimum any day.
> 
> If you are not ready, don't tap that app!


Phoenix is still getting 10$ ($8) cancel. Much better!

Edit: I don't know why and don't expect it to last!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> This past weekend I got paid on 7 cancels. A few were done by me waiting at the pin 6 minutes, a few were the pax cancelling after 5 minutes.
> 
> I'll take the $4.00 with no rating hit over the $2.40 minimum any day.
> 
> If you are not ready, don't tap that app!


I would rather not have a min fare....EVER!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> thats true also but theres no way for us to know if it will be a short trip or a long one which is sucks


How about giving a poor rating to a shortie? Then maybe they will get bumped from the UBER line up!


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> How about giving a poor rating to a shortie? Then maybe they will get bumped from the UBER line up!


Great suggestion! Now your making me out of an evil monster. I like it, lmao!


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

I had past trips where I drove 22 minutes and couldn't find the address, due to the rider was too intoxicated to figure out where the hell he was. So I ask him to, cancel and he does and I get my worthless $6 and then he sends it out for me again, this time with a different address, so I wait 5 minutes and I cancel. Another $6 hit. But still not worth the 22 minute ride. Right after that I get another call this time 15 minutes away and when I arrive to the location with around a few hundred people the lady speaks no English so long story short I canceled and got my $6 and turned off my uber phone and drove back 30 min home. Lesson cancelations will make you give up for the night. Especially around 3am.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

so with me after only a 2 min wait I usually call the pax to ask if I have the right pick up spot as a lot of times uber will put me a block away, and as a way to get them to hurry their ass and not make me wait.. but you have a great idea. I assume you never call or text them to tell them you are waiting and just hit arrived button and then after 6 min just cancel and hit rider no show button.. please give feedback if you give them a chance and at least text them, or just bail with no warning.. I assume if you are hoping for the cancel fee that you give them no call or text.


----------

